# TREADLE/POLE LATHE



## GEPPETTO (27 Oct 2004)

Hi,

is there someone who has build a similar lathe??
I think that its construction it's possibile, but like all things between "to say and to do" there's the sea.
I wish build in a nearly future a peppermil to gift to my wife. I have just purchased the inner mechanism.
Do you think I will be able to build it with this kind of lathe?


----------



## Alf (27 Oct 2004)

Ah, lots and lots of information on pole lathes. The first place that occurs to me is Association of Pole-Lathe Turners and Greenwood Workers, and these plans in particular. The other huge source of information would be the Old Tools List. Put "pole lathe" (with the inverted commas) in the search box and click "Subject Search" and you can expect to spend hours lost in the archive.

As for the peppermill, I've never made one but I don't see why it couldn't be done. What I'll do is move this thread to the Woodturning board and leave a shadow of it here, which should get you some more knowledgeable turning folks answering.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## GEPPETTO (27 Oct 2004)

Alf":1b1sguop said:


> What I'll do is move this thread to the Woodturning board and leave a shadow of it here, which should get you some more knowledgeable turning folks answering.
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Sorry, I am a forum novice and I didn't see that there was a Woodturning board.
Thanks


----------



## Alf (27 Oct 2004)

GEPPETTO":vrr6xd9h said:


> Sorry, I am a forum novice and I didn't see that there was a Woodturning board.
> Thanks


No problem - I do it myself


----------



## mudman (27 Oct 2004)

Poor old Woodturning, often gets overlooked. :wink:


----------



## Taffy Turner (27 Oct 2004)

Pole lathes are only really suitable for turning green wood.

I think that if you tried to make a peppermill from green wood, that it would probably split when it dries. Even if it didn't split, it would probably distort, and then the grinding mechanism would jam when you tried to turn it.

Best to use seasoned wood for this job. You may be able to get away with turning the outer profile on a treadle lathe with seasoned wood, but I think you would have serious problems drilling the large hole up the middle to take the mechanism and peppercorns.

Others more experienced than me may be able to offer you more advice.

Good luck, and welcome to the turners forum.


----------



## GEPPETTO (28 Oct 2004)

Taffy Turner":8shrporj said:


> .... but I think you would have serious problems drilling the large hole up the middle to take the mechanism and peppercorns.




Thanks for advice Taffy, I was afraid about this hole. But I thought the hole should be done by a press drill. 




Taffy Turner":8shrporj said:


> .... You may be able to get away with turning the outer profile on a treadle lathe with seasoned wood,...



Do you think, can i use the treadle lathe of the picture??


----------



## Alf (28 Oct 2004)

Taffy Turner":2rq6y3tm said:


> Pole lathes are only really suitable for turning green wood.


Hmm, not really sure I can agree with that. Before the advent of water/steam/'leccy etc lathes, they were all human powered, and they didn't muck about. A brief flip through Holtzapffel's "Hand or Simple Turning" shows turning in ivory, boxwood, screw cutting etc etc, none of which is even close to green wood. Take screw cutting; if ever there was a task that needed seasoned wood, that's it. Sharp tools and the leg fitness of a marathon runner and you can turn anything. :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Taffy Turner (28 Oct 2004)

Fair comment - I fell into the trap of thinking that as they are currently used almost exclusively for green wood, then that was all they could do. 

I suppose as ALF says, with sufficiently sharp tools, and strong legs, a pole lathe could be used to turn just about anything. It won't be easy though, and I should make life easier for yourself by avoiding the harder, denser timbers.

The treadle lathe would probably be a better bet than a pole lathe. I would have thought that a big, heavy flywheel would be a big help too.

Good luck - and let us know how you get on.


----------

